# For those who enjoy Specks...



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

Last year was my personal best ever for good specks on the Bay...this year is shaping up to be even better. The water conditions and last several mild winters have allowed the good grass beds all along the Western Shore of the Bay from Grandview to the Great Wocomoco to thicken and expand, and they are swarming with fat hungry Specks. (Pray for more Global Warming).

Top water plugs have been working best, with floating Mirrolures a close second. They are there...So get your butts out there and enjoy...

FW


----------



## carl0512 (Jul 17, 2007)

Where's a good spot to fish for them? I used to fish on Grandview pier. Also, I like Kiptopeake at night around the lights, jiggin. Its so far and expensive to go over the bridge for me though. Im in Chesterfield, Va.


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Access...*

There are literally dozens of good access points all along the Shoreline. Just get a good map (I use the Virginia Atlas and Gazetteer) and go exploring. That's how I found all the spots I enjoy. Matthews County has several good ones, the Observation Deck at Point Comfort and Bethel Beach Preserve are two that are easy to find. And both produce good fish. The beach along the Grandview Preserve has also produced well for me. Just remember...be there at the very crack of first light.

FW


----------



## charliechurch (Nov 27, 2007)

ah, I hate to bombard you wtih questions but do you know if there are any launches nearby for kayaks or would a surf launch be more ideal?


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

Both of those areas have launch facilities, as do dozens of other good areas. A Yak, Canoe or Jonboat will greatly increase your chances. Use them to get to the better grass, then get out and wade. Big Speck did not get big by not being smart. They are very boat and noise shy.

FW


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Messick Point in Poquoson (end of Messick Rd.)

End of Cedar Road in Poquoson (way back in the river)

End of Poquoson Ave in Poquoson.

End of Dandy Point Road in Hampton.

Gosnold Hope Park in Hampton (Shelby Ave)

All of those spots can be found by wandering around on www.google.com in their maps page and look at the Satellite view. Some are big popular boat ramps others are not so big and popular.


----------



## carl0512 (Jul 17, 2007)

Tom, Thank you. Very good info. Im off from work every Monday now, on a new schedule. Love it. Gives me a little more time to enjoy life. We may make the trip down there on Monday. According to the satelite view, the end of Poquoson Ave is a boat ramp with dock. We may try it down there early Monday morning. I dont see an access point at the end of Cedar Rd. to get back there at the creek. Last Sunday night we fished on the OVP, I was thinking that it wouldnt be to crowded being it was Sunday night and most people go to work on Monday. Man was I wrong. There must have been 300 people on that pier. You would've thought that Walmart was giving away pier passes. It was not enjoyable. Too much riff raff people in one place for us to enjoy it. So, Im thinking some of these out of the wayh places might work out a bit better.


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Carl:*

That's why I searched for places where the people weren't, but the fish were.

I rarely ever see anyone else wading the flats.

FW


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Cedar Road does have a small barely improved boat ramp and a parking lot for about 8 or 10 cars and trailers. After that you can park on the street as long as you don't block any driveways. No pier, you can fish from shore. I suspect that that the bottom is pretty muddy, but there is plenty of grass around the shoreline and I would bet that there are pups if you have a kayak.

BTW there are nice pups somewhere in Back River I just have not fished there enough to figure out where.
Try putting the following into google map and zooming in all the way. It is the house that is next door to the boat ramp.

256 Cedar Road, Poquoson Virginia


----------



## GregL (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the report FW.

I too live in Chesterfield County so I'm trying to strategically plan my trips this year due to ga$ prices. My in-laws live in Mathews so I'll ask them if they know of any other good spots. 

With my summer schedule, I'm off every Friday until school starts back up so I hope to get out there and wet a line...

G


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Access...*

I have discovered that many of the "Unimproved" access sites are great wading spots at night. 

Remember that good fish do come into very shallow water at night. I've caught 20" Specks in a foot of water on the fly at night. But they disappear once the sun gets up.

FW


----------



## carl0512 (Jul 17, 2007)

Tom

Google even has a street view of that location; 256 Cedar Rd.

So, you dont think "the man" will have a problem with parking there at night?


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

It is legal so long as you are there to fish or launch a boat. At least that is what the draft law that they will be putting in place in the near term future says. I will let you know if it changes.

I would recommend that you leave the adult beverages in the trunk or at home. There are rules about not playing loud music, etc.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

eastern shore flats from hungers creek up to nandua are producing similar fish right now, access is another story, unless you know someone on the water, you've got to launch at a public ramp...and for a paddler that means a couple of miles out to wading grounds, and it nearly impossible to wade all the way from an access point to the flats...


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2001)

Doe's anyone know if you can fish off the shore at the boat ramp on Dandy Point Drive? I've been there before, but never attempted to fish there.

Nick


----------



## ymmij (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey Guys The Spot In Poquoson. Can I Wade Around Close To The Boat Ramps? I Do Not Have A Kayak, Just My To Feet.what Lure Should I Use For That Area. Sounds Like Great Place To Fish. Any Info Would Be Great.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Cedar road is probably pretty muddy.

One spot that I did not put on the list is called Heidie's Point. It is one of the few access points that has a sand bottom. 

Google Earth this address

236 Beach Road, Poquoson VA

There is this little park and the end of the road that you can cut trough and get to the water. I can't promise what you will catch. But there used to be grass beds there and you can wade over towards the channel.

The end of Poquoson Ave is shallow but I don't know if it is muddy or sand bottom.

Messick Point was dredged pretty recently and you can not wade across there. Also the area around Plum Tree Island is restricted and no wading is allowed due to the potential of unexploded bombs.


----------



## ymmij (Jun 21, 2008)

hey thanks for the info,i am going to try to their tommro.ill post back let u know how i did. what should i throw at them. small grubs,top water.


----------



## carl0512 (Jul 17, 2007)

Anyone care to share some tips on catching these great fish? I prefer to jig with a Fin-ess minnow. Anyone ever heard of this type of soft rubber split tale lure? Gold, gold metal flake and white I have found to work best with a lead head and gold hook. Its great fun at night under lights from a pier. I imagine if you were to fish in some out these out of the way places (and we plan on trying this) I imagine a good coleman lantern may work well to draw the bait fish in.


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Carlo:*

There are three secrets...
1- Fish where they are.
2- Fish when they want to eat.
3- Give them what they want.

I personally enjoy wading good shallow grass beds, tossing top water plugs on ultralight tackle or using the fly rod, right at dawn. It has produced good Specks for me since I was a lad many decades ago. When I was a teenager, we would freeline live small Finger Mullet under the lights of the Bridges in South Fla at night for really large trout (And some nice Snook).

Go for it.

FW


----------

